# Some Lucy



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

I know I don't post much (I lurk/read a lot), but I figured I could put up some recent pictures of Lucy (and a few of Koda) taken on our usual morning walks.


















This is what she does off leash. She’ll get a ways from me then turn back with this serious face to look at me, like she’s making sure i’m still there or not too far away. Occasionally she'll run back to me, check in, then off she goes again





































So excited to be in a barren wasteland!!!!!!


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

It rained after the previous pictures near that bit of water/rocks was taken, so she decided it would be a great time to go swimming in the now deeper water.









Then came running back to me (still happy as shit) because surprise, it's cold.









She saw a Really Big Bird (that white dot in the distance, it’s an egret) and had no idea what to do with herself. She froze, then grumbled a little, then barked….









then just as it made absolutely no movements whatsoever, she bolted away and back to me as if it had just tried to gouge her eyes out.









And she got a sweater for my birthday. Shameshamesonotmanlyshameshame. But I didn't buy it, so it's ok.

And a video of her faceplanting then continuing to run with her face in the dirt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DFVCsQ2doc


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't usually like the wired hairs................. BUT she looks like tons of fun!!! What a cutie! What is she?


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> I don't usually like the wired hairs................. BUT she looks like tons of fun!!! What a cutie! What is she?


She is very fun. Always happy, always on the go. You can't ever be sad with her bouncing around. 
She's a mix of bichon frise and australian cattle dog.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucy is CUTE! what a funny mix, Bichons are just about my least favorite kind of dog, but with a little cattle dog thrown in , well, she's perfect. She reminds me of my dog Birdie, he stayed with my mom when I moved out, but he is still MY boy at 15 years old. hhis mom was a boston terrier and his dad was a min schnauzer, he's not that hairy, but her face reminds me of him. I just love those scruffy faced funny mutts.


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> Lucy is CUTE! what a funny mix, Bichons are just about my least favorite kind of dog, but with a little cattle dog thrown in , well, she's perfect. She reminds me of my dog Birdie, he stayed with my mom when I moved out, but he is still MY boy at 15 years old. hhis mom was a boston terrier and his dad was a min schnauzer, he's not that hairy, but her face reminds me of him. I just love those scruffy faced funny mutts.


I never liked Bichons much just because they seemed like such a womanly dog, looking like little poodles, but I ended up with a stray one my sister found at her house while injured. He later had to have the injured leg amputated and I basically fell in love with him for his personality, which is very similar to Lucy's in the constantly happy, funny, just generally excited about life attitude.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lucy really is one of the cutest little dogs I have ever seen! Really is an interesting mix.


----------

